#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Acesso Remoto

## condenet

Bom dia, criei um Ddns no site no-ip, ja está ativado normalmente.

Tenho um tp-link ac1750 que gostaria de acessa-lo remotamente pela internet.

Já inseri as informações do meu dns dinamico nele, cadastrei uma porta 7080, e deixei 255.255.255.255 na aba Remote Managent, salvo as configurações, mas não tenho acesso pelo navegador. eu.ddns.net:7080 e não abre.

Consigo pingar via cmd para o meu ddns, mostra o ip externo que recebo.

Minha conexão com a internet é via pppoe que o próprio roteador faz.

Falta algo mais? abrir alguma outra porta?

----------


## nps

Vá em port fowarding ou redirecionamento de porta

e em adicionar em triger port ou porta disparo sua porta : 7080
e em Incoming Ports sua porta tambem: 7080

e salve

----------


## condenet

Faço essas configurações mas ainda nada.

Obs. Depois dessas configurações, não consigo acessar pelo ip normal 192.168.x.x pelo chrome, só pelo edge.

----------


## rimaraujo

verifique se está disponível o acesso a porta web pela WAN no seu roteador. acredito que seja apenas isso.

----------


## condenet

Não tem essa opção de habilitar acesso pela WAN. Eu consigo pingar de qualquer local da internet, mostra o ip publico que está, mas não tenho acesso.

----------


## rimaraujo

tem sim meu amigo, da uma lida direitinho. muito provavelmente está com uma opção onde esta 0.0.0.0 e está pedindo pra você escreve 255.255.255.255. Vamos ler as coisas com um pouco mais de atenção...

----------


## condenet

As configurações que foram feitas são essas ai amigo.

----------


## nps

Vê se vc não está no ip compartilhado ou cgnat - Verifique isso na Aba Network Wan.

se tiver um ip começando com por ex. 100.64.25.30, ai o acesso remoto n vai funcionar de forma nenhuma.

----------


## condenet

> Vê se vc não está no ip compartilhado ou cgnat - Verifique isso na Aba Network Wan.
> 
> se tiver um ip começando com por ex. 100.64.25.30, ai o acesso remoto n vai funcionar de forma nenhuma.




Olha as opções que tem na WAN.

----------


## rimaraujo

as configurações pelo print estão corretas agora, você precisa fazer agora é o seguinte. ter certeza que o IP é seu ou se é compartilhado pelo provedor. se for compartilhado pó provedor, você precisa entrar em contato com ele é informar que você deseja que a porta X redirecionar para o seu IP de conexão. aí irá funcionar.
uma forma de descobrir isso é fazendo um scan no IP e verificar as portas que estão em aberto. com isso da pra ter uma ideia se o IP é seu ou compartilhado.

----------


## condenet

Se o ip é compartilhado não sei com exatidão.

Recebo internet de um provedor local.

----------


## rimaraujo

esquece meu caro. seu IP é frio. 172.16.x.x pertence a RFC. se o seu provedor não te entregar um IP quente, ou redirecionar essa porta para seu IP, infelizmente você não conseguirá fazer funcionar, se não entende um pouco de RFCs é só você ver seu modem é um tplink e as portas em aberto cai em um mikrotik. por ai já da pra ver que não funciona. liga lá no provedor. pode ser que eles façam uma gambiarra ou te entregar IP valido

----------


## condenet

> esquece meu caro. seu IP é frio. 172.16.x.x pertence a RFC. se o seu provedor não te entregar um IP quente, ou redirecionar essa porta para seu IP, infelizmente você não conseguirá fazer funcionar, se não entende um pouco de RFCs é só você ver seu modem é um tplink e as portas em aberto cai em um mikrotik. por ai já da pra ver que não funciona. liga lá no provedor. pode ser que eles façam uma gambiarra ou te entregar IP valido


No caso, se eu fosse cliente vivo ou live Tim, dessas operadoras maiores iria funcionar sem problemas do jeito que está aí né?

É foda. Vou ligar lá pra ver no que dá.

Valeu.

----------


## rimaraujo

sim iria funcionar, bastaria apenas configurar um redirecionamento de porta no seu modem.
mas empresas pequenas também tem condições de fazer isso funcionar. Você precisa saber se o seu provedor tem essas condições.

----------


## filipirocha

Olá, o DDNS é vinculado ao IP publico que você está utilizando, em alguns casos você recebe o IP publico diretamente na sua CPE (antena, onu, roteador, modem e etc), nesses casos você teria "domínio" sobre esse IP publico mesmo que temporário e seu DDNS funcionaria corretamente, já em casos igual ao seu onde é utilizado o CGNAT, e esse IP publico que você está utilizando é compartilhado com outros usuários você depende do administrador de redes do seu ISP, essa configuração de redirecionamento de porta terá que ser feito na caixa de CGNAT do ISP, e garanto, o ISP não fará esse redirecionamento para você, o correto a ser feito é explicar seu problema para eles e solicitar um IP publico fixo (é o mais comum e será cobrado um adicional na mensalidade) ou solicitar que sua conexão entre no POOL de IP publico dinâmico.

----------

